# [OpenOffice-1.1.0-r2] Problème avec les langues [Résolu]

## Possum

Bon encore le Marsupial avec une question sur OpenOffice, je sais c'est lassant.. mais là, j'y perds mon latin, mon espagnol et toutes mes autres langues...

Après avoir enfin compilé la précédente version (13H et des brouettes) je vois avec horreur que la version 1.1.0-r2 est dispo. Voulant pas tout de suite m'y coller, je reste avec ma version précédente en anglais.

Là, dans une accès de folie, je me dis hop, la machine auyra rien à faire cette nuit, compilation !

Donc on unmerge openoffice-1.1.0 et on lance l'emerge de la 1.1.0-rc2.

Et là, catastrophe. ça se palnte comme une bouse avec ce message:

```
root@opossum:~# emerge openoffice

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.0_source.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gpc231.tar.Z

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) freetype-2.1.4.tar.bz2

 * ****************************************************************

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already 

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  

 *  merge again.                                                       

 * ****************************************************************

 * Unknown LANGUAGE setting!

 * 

 * Known LANGUAGE settings are:

 *   ENUS | PORT | RUSS | GREEK | DTCH | FREN | SPAN | FINN | CAT | ITAL |

 *   CZECH | SLOVAK | DAN | SWED | POL | GER | PORTBR | THAI | ESTONIAN |

 *   JAPN | KOREAN | CHINSIM | CHINTRAD | TURK | HINDI | ARAB | HEBREW

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function set_languages, Line 213, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)
```

Bon merdum ! mais joie non dissimulée, ce coup-ci, vais pouvoir l'avoir en français visiblement. Alors j'essaye tout ce qui me passe par la tête:

language="FREN" emerge openoffice

language="33" emerge openoffice

env LANGUAGE="FREN" emerge openoffice

et autre dérivés, mais tjs ce satané message d'erreur.

Oki, vais aller modifier l'ebuild ! Je vois une ligne qui me parait sympathique:

```
set_languages () {

    if [ -z "$LANGUAGE" ]; then

        LANGUAGE=01

    fi
```

Je remplace 01 par FREN et même motif même punition. Toujours le même message...

Moralité, me retrouve comme un con sans ma précédente version et j'arrive pas à compiler celle-là. 

Si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne...  :Confused: 

----------

## Wallalai

Je ne sais pas s'il vaut vraiment la peine de compiler openoffice. Tu peux te simplifier la tâche en installant open-office-bin disponible ici: http://fr.openoffice.org/index.html , quelque part dans la page.

La dernière version disponible est rapide et stable (sur mon PC).   :Smile: 

----------

## Niko

Chez moi c'est passé avec un ... euh je ne me souviens plus de la commande et elle n'est pas dans mon .bash_history ... m'enfin de mémoire ça devait être:

```
LANGUAGE=FREN emerge openoffice
```

ou alors :

```
export LANGUAGE=FREN emerge openoffice
```

De même, impossible de me rapeller si j'avais mis FREN entre guillemets ou non ...

Désolé de ne pas être plus précis mais j'avais aussi esssayé plusieurs trucs avant que ca passe ... et un gros week-end bien fatigant a lessivé ma mémoire depuis   :Confused: 

Bon courage pour la compil   :Wink: 

----------

## fidzysss

moi je compile en ce moment même avec

```
LANGUAGE="33" emerge openoffice
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Possum

Rien de tout ça ne fonctionne... Ou alors je suis vraiment neuneu...   :Sad: 

----------

## yoyo

Et pourquoi ne pas utiliser les versions openoffice-ximian (tellements plus jolies) que d'autres utilisateurs ont patiemment compilé pour toi ???  :Rolling Eyes: 

Une version PentiumIII et athlon-xp est dispo ici.

Une version pour t-bird est également disponible à la fin du thread (page 3).

La méthode d'installation est bien décrite et cela ne prend que quelques minutes (à la manière d'une installation avec les binaires d'OOo mais en gardant l'utilisation de portage).

Si tu veux quelque chose de vraiment optimisé pour ta machine :  *Quote:*   

> * ****************************************************************
> 
>  *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile 
> 
>  *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already
> ...

 

Donc en gros, les optimisations que tu utilises sont filtrées et "adoucies". Donc, si tu as un PIV, utilise la version compilée pour PIII, tu ne verras pas la différence (AMHA)...

Par contre, tu as bien respecté la casse et les guillemets (chose que tu ne fais pas ton tes posts) ??

```
LANGUAGE="33" emerge openoffice
```

----------

## fidzysss

à Possum

je viens de faire un build de la version 1.1.0-r2 en français que je peux te mettre en ligne (enfin sur mon ftp perso, ie à 16ko sur ma ligne ADSL)

c'est un build pour tbird si ca t'interesse

à Yoyo

ca fait un moment que je veux tester le openoffice de ximian, mais avant cela je voudrais savoir si je peux l'installer sans conflit en même temps que la version standard que je viens d'installer   :Question: 

----------

## yoyo

 *fidzysss wrote:*   

> à Yoyo
> 
> ca fait un moment que je veux tester le openoffice de ximian, mais avant cela je voudrais savoir si je peux l'installer sans conflit en même temps que la version standard que je viens d'installer  

 

Il me semble qu'elles ne peuvent être installée simultanément ...

Essaie un "emerge -vp openoffice-ximian" et tu verras si openoffice "blocks" la version ximian.

Mais si tu as un build de la version standard, tu peux unmerger openoffice, récupérer les fichiers pour t-bird dans le thread que j'ai cité et tester la version ximian. 

Ca ne te prendra que quelques minutes et si elle ne te convient pas (tous les goûts sont dans la nature, même les plus mauvais  :Laughing:  ), tu peux toujours utiliser ton build de la version standard pour revenir à l'état actuel.

Pense aussi à signaler dans le thread que tu as une version OOo-1.1.0-r2 francisée pour t-bird (avec les cflags), ça pourrait intéresser du monde, peut-être même quelqu'un qui a de la place sur un serveur ...

----------

## Stanislas

Juste une petite question, il y a quoi comme différence dans la version xmian ???? En fait c'est quoi cette version ?

----------

## yoyo

 *Stanislas wrote:*   

> Juste une petite question, il y a quoi comme différence dans la version xmian ???? En fait c'est quoi cette version ?

 

Il est plus joli et il s'appuie sur des appli gnome pour certaines fonctions.

Un lien vers la page : http://www.ximian.com/products/desktop/features.html#openoffice.

----------

## fidzysss

mouais, mais genre enregistré les documents par défaut aux formats microsoft propriétaire qui em... tous le monde (enfin ceux qui ont abandonnée l'autre OS) c'est limite de la provocation   :Rolling Eyes: 

je le testerais quand même dès que j'aurais eu le courage de le compiler moi-même (c pas gagné) ou de recompiler la moitié de mon système (les builds dispo dépendent de openssh 0.9.7 et moi chuis tj en 0.9.6   :Confused:  )

----------

## yoyo

 *fidzysss wrote:*   

> mouais, mais genre enregistré les documents par défaut aux formats microsoft propriétaire ...

 

Ca doit pouvoir se changer dans les préférences ... mais pour un petit Linux isolé au milieu d'un océan de windows, la plupart des documents d'échange restent (malheureusement) ceux d'office.

Enfin, Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *fidzysss wrote:*   

> les builds dispo dépendent de openssh 0.9.7 et moi chuis tj en 0.9.6   

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   : Ca me rappelle quelqu'un !!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   (c'est pas gentil de se moquer   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## Possum

Pardon de pas avoir répondu plus vite... J'étais pas chez moi... pas de machine pour pouvoir tout essayer...

Donc, on y va...

Tout d'abord, je comprend pas très bien l'intérêt d'installer du binaire précompilé.... Sans vouloir offenser personne, je voudrais du précompié, j'aurais une Debian ou une Mandrake...

et comme le dit fidysss, j'ai aussi openssl-0.9.6. Ça me broute un peu de devoir passer en moitié-stable moitié-unstable. Ma dernière experience de l'unstable étant assez... douloureuse...

Ensuite, un LANGUAGE="33" emerge openoffice, et oui, en respectant la casse me donne toujours ce message d'erreur...

Bref, me retrouve toujours comme un con....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord, je comprend pas très bien l'intérêt d'installer du binaire précompilé.... Sans vouloir offenser personne, je voudrais du précompié, j'aurais une Debian ou une Mandrake...

 

Dans ce cas, pourquoi veux-tu des binaires ??

Si c'est pour avoir des softs optimisés etc., les builds proposés sont compilés pour certain types de machine (PIII, athlonXP ...) et pas pour i586 ou i486.

L'intérêt, surtout pour OOo, c'est qu'il requiert plusieurs heures de compilations et plusieurs Gos d'espace disque temporaire. Comme en plus, les flags sont filtrés : *Quote:*   

> *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile 
> 
>  *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already
> 
>  *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this 
> ...

  les résultats des compilations sont presque identiques entre deux PIII.

Cela évite de voir défiler des lignes de gcc à l'écran pendant des heures pour un résultat comparable.   :Wink: 

 *Possum wrote:*   

> et comme le dit fidysss, j'ai aussi openssl-0.9.6. Ça me broute un peu de devoir passer en moitié-stable moitié-unstable. Ma dernière experience de l'unstable étant assez... douloureuse...

 

Je l'ai fait et pour l'instant (je touche du bois ...) sans aucun problème. Je ne dis pas que c'est facile (en plus, c'est très long, mais comme je n'ai pas d'espace disque suffisant pour compiler moi-même OOo) mais c'est faisable.

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Ensuite, un LANGUAGE="33" emerge openoffice, et oui, en respectant la casse me donne toujours ce message d'erreur...
> 
> Bref, me retrouve toujours comme un con....  

 Je suppose que tu as également essayé : "LANGUAGE="FREN" emerge openoffice" ??

Là, je sèche ...   :Sad: 

----------

## Possum

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Possum wrote:*   Tout d'abord, je comprend pas très bien l'intérêt d'installer du binaire précompilé.... Sans vouloir offenser personne, je voudrais du précompié, j'aurais une Debian ou une Mandrake... 
> 
> Dans ce cas, pourquoi veux-tu des binaires ??

 

Euh j'ai dit nulle part que je voulais des binaire ! z'en veux pas ! berk berk berk berk ! J'aime bien avoir la main sur les options que je veux dans mes compils. Pour ça que j'aime le système de USE de Gentoo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Cela évite de voir défiler des lignes de gcc à l'écran pendant des heures pour un résultat comparable.  

 

Tu sais, quand je dors, je m'en balance un peu qu'elle compile toute seule la machine  :Smile:  Elle à pas besoin de moi pour la surveiller. Elle est grande maintenant  :Smile:  J'avoue que ça a été dur de lui apprendre à être propre mais maintenant, elle va aux toilettes toute seule sans me demander la permission    :Cool: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Possum wrote:*   et comme le dit fidysss, j'ai aussi openssl-0.9.6. Ça me broute un peu de devoir passer en moitié-stable moitié-unstable. Ma dernière experience de l'unstable étant assez... douloureuse... 
> 
> Je l'ai fait et pour l'instant (je touche du bois ...) sans aucun problème. Je ne dis pas que c'est facile (en plus, c'est très long, mais comme je n'ai pas d'espace disque suffisant pour compiler moi-même OOo) mais c'est faisable.

 

Quitte à passer du tps sur les compilos, autant se compiler OOo  :Smile:  Et comme j'ai assez d'espace disque  :Wink: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Possum wrote:*   Bref, me retrouve toujours comme un con....   Je suppose que tu as également essayé : "LANGUAGE="FREN" emerge openoffice" ??

 

Benh oui... Vais finir par me demander si je vais pas faire un rapport de bug...

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Là, je sèche ...  

 

Ça va te faire une belle jambe, mais moi aussi je sêche... <humour arg="à deux balles">et je préfèrerais être mouillé là</humour>

----------

## yoyo

Je viens de relire le thread et j'ai vu que tu as modifié ton ebuild  *Quote:*   

> Je remplace 01 par FREN

 

L'as-tu remis comme il était d'origine avant tous tes tests ?? Un "emerge rsync" le remets d'origine de toute façon...

Si ce n'est pas le cas, essaie en remplaçant "01" par "33".

Nettoie également ton "distfiles" (mais bon, ta somme md5 est correct donc sa ne devrait pas venir de là ...).

----------

## Possum

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je viens de relire le thread et j'ai vu que tu as modifié ton ebuild  *Quote:*   Je remplace 01 par FREN 
> 
> L'as-tu remis comme il était d'origine avant tous tes tests ?? Un "emerge rsync" le remets d'origine de toute façon...
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, essaie en remplaçant "01" par "33".

 

Et oui, j'ai essayé de mettre 33, de remettre comme il était à la base (avec emerge sync pour être sûr que j'avais rien oublié) et toujours pareil.

Je pense que ma machine est maraboutée. Entre ça et les problèmes avec xfree (voir [XFree] Problèmes de clavier, xine-lib-1_rc2 qui compile pas (visiblement une merde avec le SSE), plus des problèmes de freeze de X intempestifs (je soupçonne fortement l'ACPI), je me suis lancé dans une reinstall propre de la machine sur un autre disque.

Comme je pense que c'est un obscur fichier de conf qui a fumé pour mes problèmes clavier, quitte à recompiler toute la machine , autant reinstaller.

Enfin, de toute manière, je vous tient au courant. Parce que si sur la nouvelle install, OOo ne compile pas non plus, là je serai sûr que j'aurais mis la main sur un bug  :Smile: 

Allez, retour en console, marre de planter ma reinstall parceque X freeze et bouffe tout mon proc (Install en chroot). Fin de l'incursion rapide sous X pour checker mes mails et le forum  :Very Happy: 

La suite dans 3 jours  :Smile: 

----------

## Possum

Dans la joie et la bonne humeur  :Smile: 

Donc, c'était bien ma machine qui était maraboutée ! Après une nouvelle install, pas de problèmes pour emerger openoffice ! Joie !

Alors, pour info, pour emerge OpenOffice-1.1.0-r2 faut faire:

```
LANGUAGE="FREN" emerge openoffice
```

le LANGUAGE="33" marche pas  :Smile: 

Marchi pour toutes vos réponses   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

Content que ton problème soit résolu ...   :Razz: 

Dommage qu'il ait fallu tout réinstaller   :Sad:   .

On essaiera de faire mieux la prochaine fois   :Wink:   .

----------

## YannTechGeek

Bon ben on peux jouer au marabou avec moi on dirais :p

```
LANGUAGE="FREN" emerge openoffice

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.0_source.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gpc231.tar.Z

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) freetype-2.1.4.tar.bz2

 * ****************************************************************

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already 

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  

 *  merge again.                                                       

 * ****************************************************************

 * Unknown LANGUAGE setting!

 * 

 * Known LANGUAGE settings are:

 *   ENUS | PORT | RUSS | GREEK | DTCH | FREN | SPAN | FINN | CAT | ITAL |

 *   CZECH | SLOVAK | DAN | SWED | POL | GER | PORTBR | THAI | ESTONIAN |

 *   JAPN | KOREAN | CHINSIM | CHINTRAD | TURK | HINDI | ARAB | HEBREW

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function set_languages, Line 213, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

```

ouéé be happy don'y werry je comprend pas j'ai cherché un peu partout enfin ...

----------

## ercete

meme probleme,

le LANGUAGE="33" ou "FREN" n'y font rien !

On pourrait monter une boite d'exorcisme  =)

----------

## YannTechGeek

 :Smile:  l'avantage c'est que je me sens moins seul   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## YannTechGeek

Enfin bon bientot (J'ESPERE!) une -r3 pour openoffice 1.1.0

ah oui tant que j'y suis :

On ne rigole pas non plus hein !  :Wink:  mdr

```

emerge openoffice

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.0_source.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gpc231.tar.Z

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) freetype-2.1.4.tar.bz2

 * ****************************************************************

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already 

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  

 *  merge again.                                                       

 * ****************************************************************

 * Unknown LANGUAGE setting!

 * 

 * Known LANGUAGE settings are:

 *   ENUS | PORT | RUSS | GREEK | DTCH | FREN | SPAN | FINN | CAT | ITAL |

 *   CZECH | SLOVAK | DAN | SWED | POL | GER | PORTBR | THAI | ESTONIAN |

 *   JAPN | KOREAN | CHINSIM | CHINTRAD | TURK | HINDI | ARAB | HEBREW

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function set_languages, Line 213, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)
```

ce qui est encore plus incroyable ....

--------------------------

MAJ : Ah oui c'est comme possum c'est fun on choisi pas de langue et ca s'installe même pas, enfin ca urge pour moi d'avoir openoffice (projet d'étude pour mon bac   :Crying or Very sad:  ) et faire ça sous windows ... enfin je me consolerais en utilisant Ooo sous MS win32  :Sad: 

ps : pour finir le marabouttage emerge openoffice-bin ne marche pas non plus ouéééé

----------

## Leander256

C'est bizarre tout ça, chez moi ça marche!

```
glorfindel root # emerge openoffice

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.0_source.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gpc231.tar.Z

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) freetype-2.1.4.tar.bz2

 * ****************************************************************

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already 

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  

 *  merge again.                                                       

 * ****************************************************************

>>> Unpacking source...

```

Et sans rien préciser... Ca marche aussi avec LANGUAGE="FREN", LANGUAGE="SWEN" (pourquoi pas?) et ça me fait une erreur avec LANGUAGE="BLA".

A part effacer le répertoire /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice et faire un emerge sync, je ne vois pas trop quoi proposer.

----------

## ercete

Oki j'ai fait la brute sans foi ni loi

j'ai edite l'ebuild et j'ai mis

```
LANGUAGE=33
```

au debut du script !

Ca passe sans probleme  :Smile: 

Bon c bourrin c sur mais de toute facon y'aura un autre ebuild avant que je le reinstalle :p

Si vous avez des remarques (style "Mais qu'estce t'as foutu fallait pas !") c cool

----------

## PurpleSkunk

nan nan, d'après moi ca le fait, sauf qu'il gardera pas ton changement au prochain emerge sync...enfin je crois   :Wink: 

----------

## YannTechGeek

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  /me sets mode +Brute   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

J'adore le mode brutus du moment que ca marche  :Wink:  (bien cela va de sois  :Very Happy: 

 :Mr. Green: 

Merci pour l'astuce.

 :Idea:   ps : il faudrait faire une séction spéciale "Brute sur pattes" :p

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

